# Snow removal insurance marketplace for the 2017-18 season



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all. I'm back. Lots of folks are asking me about the current insurance marketplace so I thought I'd post things here. First off, the insurance industry is still in a very soft market which means the insurance carriers have lots of capital and pricing/terms are generally favorable for the buyer. Unless you have claims, you should not be seeing any pricing increases to speak of. If you are, call me for a quote. If your broker is not shopping your renewals, they should be or better yet, call me and I'll quote it. Carriers are hungry for your business. Take advantage of the soft marketplace. Our snow insurance offerings are robust this season. We now have 7 programs for small to large contractors servicing 13 states. From residential work to big box stores....even airports. We can handle it. General liability, big umbrellas, truck insurance, equipment, workers compensation. The list goes on. If you want more information, a review of your insurance, or just a quote, feel free to contact me at 631-844-5242 (that's a new phone number) or [email protected]. Thanks for reading.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Ben, would you list the states you service? Might get a few more interest if people know you cover them.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey JMH. Thanks for the head's up. Our programs are available in NY (no 5 boros), NJ, PA, DE, NH, MA, ME, CT, RI, VT, MD, WV and OH.
Ben


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

One state away!


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

curious what your rates would be for DE i'll give you a call it's almost renewal time


----------



## Backrds (Oct 18, 2017)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Hey JMH. Thanks for the head's up. Our programs are available in NY (no 5 boros), NJ, PA, DE, NH, MA, ME, CT, RI, VT, MD, WV and OH.
> Ben


How can I contact you?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my insurance company tells me i am covered as long as my snow revenue does not eclipse 20% of my total revenue. at that time i would need to get "special snow insruance". i have AMtrust for GL and WC and auto actually.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Broncslefty7, read the policy with special attention given to the exclusions. Most of the Amtrust policies that I have reviewed contain snow removal exclusions on the GL (no protection when removing snow). We are also agents for them and we do not use them when our customer gets involved with snow removal because of the exclusion.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Backrds, my email is [email protected] and my office phone number is 631-844-5242 or 516-233-3515.
Ben


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Folks, I just saved a company $35,000 on their insurance and improved their coverage. They were paying just over $100,000. Insurance companies are hungry for your business. Best to get in before the snow season is on us.
Ben/Insurance
631-844-5242


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Too bad you guys don't cover Canada.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

We do not service Canada at this time. 
Ben


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Good things happening here are Assured Partners. We just added yet another "A" Rated carrier to our snow removal insurance program. This one is hungry to insure contractors plowing public highways and streets and the rates are incredible. I'm also excited to announce the formation of our in house health insurance division. Not only do we now sell group health plans but we also service them by a team with an average of 15 years in just group health insurance. Almost unheard of in my business. One stop shopping for you. We are handling every state. Call or email to inquire.
Ben 631-844-5242
[email protected]


----------

